

Google declares suspicious Android wallpaper apps safe, lifts ban - theBobMcCormick
http://mobile.venturebeat.com/2010/08/04/google-android-wallpaper-apps-safe/

======
sandipc
all that bad press in the blogosphere for nothing?

